
Bing Asking Users To Break Their Google Habit In Latest Bing It On Challenge - scholia
http://searchengineland.com/bing-ups-the-challenge-asks-users-158388
======
ColinWright
Hmm, except that <http://www.bingiton.com> is simply redirecting to
<http://www.bing.com>.

Am I missing something?

 _Added in edit_

So risking selection bias I've just performed 5 identical searches with Google
and Bing. One was so-so, and the other four were clearly better with Google.
I'll see if I can set up my own blind tasting with Google, Bing, and DDG, but
it's not looking good for Bing. It will be interesting to see if the blind
version gives different results.

------
bifrost
I tried, but Bing really didn't give me results that were more germaine to
what I was looking for. While it wasn't quite as bad as Cuil, it still wasn't
great. I switched to DDG a while back and have been much much happier.

